# GMM Race and Centerforce DF Clutch Installed



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm in drivetrain heaven, baby. Tight clutch and tighter, positive shifting. Just put on new meats as well, Goodyear F1 GS-D3s. _Sweet._

Oh, and the comparison threads between the B&M and GMM are pointless...it's like comparing a Chevy Aveo and an Aston-Martin V8 Vantage.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Did you put the black boot back on?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> Did you put the black boot back on?


If you are referring to the large rubber boot bolted to the tunnel, I have the white one...and yes.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, I was talking about the black rubber dust cover. Or at least I think that’s what it is. GMM didn't say anything about putting it back on.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I knew you would like the GMM Shifter.... congrats on the install.

How do you like those tires??


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

raven1124 said:


> Sorry, I was talking about the black rubber dust cover. Or at least I think that’s what it is. GMM didn't say anything about putting it back on.


Oh, _that._

No....I don't think so. I had it installed at the same time I got a clutch installed...two birds and all that.



LS2FAST said:


> I knew you would like the GMM Shifter.... congrats on the install.
> 
> How do you like those tires??


No real miles on them yet, but so far so bueno! I'll letchya know tonight when I get home...110 miles away.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Oh, _that._
> 
> No....I don't think so. I had it installed at the same time I got a clutch installed...two birds and all that.


Just wondering. I've got to figure out a way to try and quiet it down. Just haven't had the time.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'm in drivetrain heaven, baby. Tight clutch and tighter, positive shifting. Just put on new meats as well, Goodyear F1 GS-D3s. _Sweet._
> 
> Oh, and the comparison threads between the B&M and GMM are pointless...it's like comparing a Chevy Aveo and an Aston-Martin V8 Vantage.


Did you need to replace the clutch or was it just a perf. upgrade? You know, I dont think you are going to get the same mileage out of the F1's as you did the Pilot Sports but the handling should be much better. I put down a patch in the parking lot (yes, here is the a$$hole again abusing my car ~ take a suck of my armpit) at work when I left today, and the mark left by those is really cool. Unlike the "other" tires that leave a striped mark these leave a solid black swath and grip like gangbusters. The BFG's were quiet when they turned over but these mama jamma's howl like a biotch on the blacktop.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> Did you need to replace the clutch or was it just a perf. upgrade? You know, I dont think you are going to get the same mileage out of the F1's as you did the Pilot Sports but the handling should be much better. I put down a patch in the parking lot (yes, here is the a$$hole again abusing my car ~ take a suck of my armpit) at work when I left today, and the mark left by those is really cool. Unlike the "other" tires that leave a striped mark these leave a solid black swath and grip like gangbusters. The BFG's were quiet when they turned over but these mama jamma's howl like a biotch on the blacktop.



The clutch was a "might as well" moment and a feel thing...with 68k miles on my car the OEM was getting soft. No failure yet, but I had the money so "might as well".

Just drove home with the GS-D3s...WOW. Grippy indeed.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You'll love the Centerforce!! Was I correct on the added pedal effort? We just finished a LS7 clutch install and it went flawlessly..... stock feel as well. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> You'll love the Centerforce!! Was I correct on the added pedal effort? We just finished a LS7 clutch install and it went flawlessly..... stock feel as well. :cheers



Yes, you were correct...a bit more pedal force, but not uncomfortably so. I like it, in fact!

BTW if I had time, I probably would have hit you up for the LS7 solution....but the fecking B&M came off of the fecking tranny housing into my fecking hand again last Thursday. Luckily, I had received the GMM Race shifter the day before, so since the car was down I had to make a decision-- and the Centerforce DF was the the easiest / fastest / most cost-effective way to go.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yes, you were correct...a bit more pedal force, but not uncomfortably so. I like it, in fact!
> 
> BTW if I had time, I probably would have hit you up for the LS7 solution....but the fecking B&M came off of the fecking tranny housing into my fecking hand again last Thursday. Luckily, I had received the GMM Race shifter the day before, so since the car was down I had to make a decision-- and the Centerforce DF was the the easiest / fastest / most cost-effective way to go.


Cool, that clutch is friggin' awesome! Your car probably feels like a completely new one!:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho, how do you like the feel between the GMM and B&M. The B&M feels way better than the stock unit -- but I don't think the shifts are as positive and crisp as they could be. I also don't like how the B&M goes through the mid-gate -- you almost have to consciously guide it into 4th -- otherwise, you could very well wind up in 2nd. Does the GMM get rid of that?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Groucho, how do you like the feel between the GMM and B&M. The B&M feels way better than the stock unit -- but I don't think the shifts are as positive and crisp as they could be. I also don't like how the B&M goes through the mid-gate -- you almost have to consciously guide it into 4th -- otherwise, you could very well wind up in 2nd. Does the GMM get rid of that?



There is no comparison. While both units are way better than that rubbery, vague thing the car ships with, the B&M is a Timex to the GMM's Breitling. The GMM has detents and solid gates, with none of the "play" of the B&M. It's amazing.

Best of all, you can reasonably sure it will remain nailed to the transmission, unlike the cheesy B&M.

If you have the B&M, order the GMM now....then ditch the B&M.

I struggled with that damned B&M for about 40,000 miles. It's not worth it....and the GMM is light years better.


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

This is awesome news... I ordered a GMM race ripshift from speed Inc...I got a call on Monday telling me it is in and will be shipped out to me that day... So I'm expecting it to arrive today or tomorrow. 

Groucho, How long did the install take you and what color Locktight did you use?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Kilboy said:


> This is awesome news... I ordered a GMM race ripshift from speed Inc...I got a call on Monday telling me it is in and will be shipped out to me that day... So I'm expecting it to arrive today or tomorrow.
> 
> Groucho, How long did the install take you and what color Locktight did you use?



I didn't install the GMM- I had a local speed shop do it at the same time as the clutch install (easiest way possible- with the tranny pulled).


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Where is the best (fastest shipping/lowest price) you guys have seen for the GMM? Thanks! Congrats Groucho!:cheers


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

I got mine from speed inc... $299 free shipping


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Kilboy said:


> This is awesome news... I ordered a GMM race ripshift from speed Inc...I got a call on Monday telling me it is in and will be shipped out to me that day... So I'm expecting it to arrive today or tomorrow.
> 
> Groucho, How long did the install take you and what color Locktight did you use?


It took me about 4 hours to do the install. Those bolts are a bitch to get off and put on. Trust me, you're going to have a battle on your hands. Just take your time and make sure you do it right. Also, I used red Loctite b/c I don't plan on taking it off anytime soon. I love my GMM!!!


----------

